# AV fistula



## Shirleybala (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

If a AV fistula is accessed and the catheter is advanced into native brachial artery and brachial artery angiogram done the codes will be 36120 and S&I 75710.

If a AV fistula is accessed and the catheter is advanced into Subclavian vein the codes will be 36011(first order) and S&I 75790.

Please check this two senario and confirm me.

Thanks
Shirley


----------



## Leanne (Jul 22, 2008)

Have you considered 36145 (intro of catheter into AV shunt) with S&I 75790?


----------



## sue37412 (Jul 22, 2008)

What is the reason the doctor is doing the procedure?


----------



## Shirleybala (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

1)Stenosis in the brachiocephalic vein (going to do angioplasty in brachiocephalic vein) .The physician,access the AV fistula angiography done and advances the catheter upto brachiocephalic vein and angioplasty done what will be the catheter code.

My understanding is:
Final cath destination and angioplasty(36012,35476,75790,75978)
As we consider the graft upto axillary vein as a single vessel, subclavian becomes first order and brachiocephalic second order if the cath moves into venacava then code 36010 should be submitted.

2)Stenosis in the native brachial artery (going to do angioplasty in Brachial artery) .The physician,access the AV fistula angiography done
and advances the catheter upto brachial artery arteriogram done and brachial artery angioplasty done what will be the catheter code

My understanding is:
Final cath destination and angioplasty(36120,35475,75790,75710,75962)
75710 is notincluded in 75790 (only 75825 and 75820 is include in 75790)

Thanks
Shirley


----------

